
Marissa Mayer on Kalanick: 'I just don't think he knew' about toxic culture - projectramo
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/27/marissa-mayer-reportedly-excuses-travis-kalanick.html
======
WhiteSource1
More like he didn't care.

Culture and the stuff that - at least at first - is much harder to measure, so
as long as you don't care about it, who cares - you are building a sexy
company and making a lot of money doing it. And don't stop while things are
going on.

The problem, of course, is that it crashes and burns because the same people
that would have stopped it early wouldn't have built the sexy spaceship

